# Prayers for my Brother...



## southwoodshunter (Jun 8, 2010)

We are going to the Oncologist tomorrow for test results...


----------



## BRIAN1 (Jun 8, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## KDarsey (Jun 8, 2010)

Hoping and praying all will be well.


----------



## georgia357 (Jun 8, 2010)

Prayers sent for good test results.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

Hopin` for the best, Wanda. Keep us informed.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 8, 2010)

Wanda,my Prayers are added for the results to be good.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 8, 2010)

Wanda you and your brother got em. Let me know please


----------



## Inthegarge (Jun 8, 2010)

Prayers sent for your brother...................................................RW


----------



## Headshot (Jun 8, 2010)

Prayers added.


----------



## ronpasley (Jun 8, 2010)

prayer sent


----------



## tomtlb66 (Jun 8, 2010)

prayers are sent


----------



## messenger (Jun 8, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone.... you guys are wonderful..
simple back pain, turned out to be a lesion on his spine & a tumor in the vertebrae , 
they did a biopsy, and we are waiting on test results tomorrow. 
will keep ya'll updated.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 8, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 8, 2010)

Prayers for a benign tumor in his vertabrae.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 9, 2010)

Prayers sent Wanda.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 9, 2010)

Prayers sent for good results!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2010)

Still in our prayers, Wanda.


----------



## Forgiven (Jun 9, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## Jasper (Jun 9, 2010)

Prayers sent!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jun 9, 2010)

MRI tomorrow, Bone marrow biopsy Friday...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2010)

You got the prayers headed your way, positive thoughts & energy sent as well, stay positive!!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jun 11, 2010)

Still praying.... 
Diagnosis is multiple myeloma, which is malignant plasma cells, they caused a tumor in his spine 
& they are doing emergency radiation because the tumor is pressing on his spine.
waiting on the results on the bone marrow biopsy.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 11, 2010)

Prayers continue to be sent. You know where I am if you need me.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2010)

Continued prayers. And you do as I suggested.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

southwoodshunter said:


> Still praying....
> Diagnosis is multiple myeloma, which is malignant plasma cells, they caused a tumor in his spine
> & they are doing emergency radiation because the tumor is pressing on his spine.
> waiting on the results on the bone marrow biopsy.



Prayers.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

Still thinkin` about ya`ll, Wanda...


----------



## Havana Dude (Jun 12, 2010)

PM sent.


----------



## Lorri (Jun 12, 2010)

Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 14, 2010)

Prayers still being sent


----------



## alphachief (Jun 15, 2010)

Prayers sent for your brother...and family.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks for the prayers... 
he did get to come home from the hosp. today, but the Dr. said no driving... 
goes for 6 more rounds of radiation, then to start on chemo pills in a few weeks, 
still waiting on bone marrow biopsy results, praying for it to be ok..


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2010)

Still got ya`ll in out thoughts, Wanda...


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Jun 15, 2010)

Prayers sent for your brother and rest of family. Hang in there I have been in your shoes and know the  prayers help. UDB


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jun 25, 2010)

Finished his Radiation treatments for now, we go back to the Oncologist in a week for bone marrow biopsy results....


----------



## Milkman (Jun 27, 2010)

Wanda,

Sorry Im just reading this........ I hope your brother does well with his therapy and recovery.

Take care of him, as you well know family is so important.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 27, 2010)

Prayers sent,Wanda.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jun 27, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Wanda,
> 
> Sorry Im just reading this........ I hope your brother does well with his therapy and recovery.
> 
> Take care of him, as you well know family is so important.


 
Thanks Marvin, have meant to write you... been in a bit of a tailspin right here lately.. Yes, Family is important... He is my only brother & ya know I don't think we have ever had a cross word... 


crackerdave said:


> Prayers sent,Wanda.


 
Thanks, Dave... will post an update after Wed's visit to the oncologist.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jul 23, 2010)

almost been a month... still haven't gotten use to the idea..

He started on the chemo last monday. we were hoping that the chemo would be by mouth, 
but they did a port a cath last friday and started his chemo this week.
he was pretty tired today, so will keep on praying...


----------



## tomtlb66 (Jul 23, 2010)

prayers are sent, God bless


----------



## Havana Dude (Jul 23, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------

